# selling....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just came up over the weekend and finalized today.

A client emailed asking for a bid on her open house....6 hours on a Sat.
didn't have a budget, wanted it casual....disposables.....
noon-6pm
so I came up with a fingerfood menu that included vietnamese springrolls, pork sandwiches, etc including desserts $15pp approx 75 guests. no rentals, staff was over that, I'd provide the decor for the table, punch too.

She's sending out 125 invites with a bring a guest......thinking only 100 max would show. Had sticker shock over the weekend and emailed that she is doing it herself. Got an email this morning saying nope she wanted me to do it......

So, instead of savory/sweet mix.....we're doing desserts (assorted cookies, tarts, etc) and cheese/nuts/fruit/crackers....rosemary lemonade.....for 100 at the same price as the mix amount for 75. Easier on me, certainly less labor and less fooling around the day of with perishables.

The reason I posted this is that a huge part of our job is selling.....figuring out what we can provide that's appropriate or a good option for their budget and the event.

What are some examples of you catching a party,changing the menu and selling it?


----------

